# Excellent service on Megiuars polish



## top_shelf_material (May 12, 2006)

Just a quick thank you for the excellent servive I received when buying Meguiars 83, 7, and Poorboys 2.5. Postage was very quick and comes highly recommended. Cheers guys:thumb:


----------

